# us citizen who grew up in europe [school problem]



## nickfa (Sep 7, 2012)

hello my son grew in europe ,now he wants to live at usa 

here is question

1 until when should i apply for high school ?
2 do i need to get papers from hes school that he left it
3 is it harder than europes schools


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unless you're going to send him to a private school, he only has the "right" to go to a public high school in the US if he and his parent(s) are resident in the school district. As a minor, he'll need a place to live and a legal guardian who will be responsible for him until he reaches the age of 21. 

Enrollment for the public schools takes place after he has moved to the US and established residence in the school district. Having papers from his prior school would be a good idea, though you may need to get those papers translated into English so that he can be properly placed in the local school system.

If you're planning on sending him to a private school, each school has its own requirements as far as enrollment and (if it's a boarding school) living arrangements.

In either case, it's hard to say overall whether high school will be harder or easier than in Lithuania. He'll definitely need a very good knowledge of English, including reading, writing and speaking. The school systems vary tremendously, but one thing is that students generally have more choices in their program (and thus more responsibility for the choices they make). Some students find the transition from a more regimented system to the "cafeteria style" US system to be challenging.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nickfa (Sep 7, 2012)

i have us pasort ,but his dad was deportaded ,he wants to go to public high school

i want to ask another question ,until when should i apply forms to high school ? i mean for next year ,does my kid needs to be there ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nickfa said:


> i have us pasort ,but his dad was deportaded ,he wants to go to public high school
> 
> i want to ask another question ,until when should i apply forms to high school ? i mean for next year ,does my kid needs to be there ?


he can only apply if he is already resident in the US - he would need to establish legal residency there first

afaik you can apply for school at any time - my daughter started half way through a school year when we moved there - the important thing is to establish residency there first, as Bev said - only then can you apply for school


----------



## nickfa (Sep 7, 2012)

i think he is somehow signed in paper [not legally] ,how did you guys did the apply ,if you where not resident ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nickfa said:


> i think he is somehow signed in paper [not legally] ,how did you guys did the apply ,if you where not resident ?


we were resident at the time


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The school year in the US starts in late August or early September, depending upon the district in which you live. You need to have a local address before your son can register for public school, but as xabiachica says, if he moves over mid-year, he can enroll once you are moved in.

The exact process, however, varies by the school district. Are you planning on moving to the US, and if so, when and where? 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nickfa (Sep 7, 2012)

i live there i have adrees but my son is in europe


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nickfa said:


> i live there i have adrees but my son is in europe


does he have a US passport? 

if so, if you already live in the US then providing there are no legal restrictions preventing him leaving Lithuania & living with you, he needs to do just that - move to live with you


----------



## nickfa (Sep 7, 2012)

yes he has us passport ,so can i apply if hes not in usa ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nickfa said:


> yes he has us passport ,so can i apply if hes not in usa ?


no............ HE has to be resident there for you to apply

it's very simple - as long as there is no legal reason preventing him from leaving Lithuania & moving to live with you , then he can do so

THEN he can register for school


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

nickfa said:


> yes he has us passport ,so can i apply if hes not in usa ?


He needs to be living in the US with you before you can apply. Normally, you apply and he starts school immediately - like that same day. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Your son is not living with you at the moment? So does he get written permission from the other parent/legal guardian to emigrate to the US?


----------



## nickfa (Sep 7, 2012)

he lives in papers in usa ,and is writen in lithuanian papers that he live in lithuania ,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nickfa said:


> he lives in papers in usa ,and is writen in lithuanian papers that he live in lithuania ,


:confused2:

I don't understand - he can only live in one country at a time

how old is the boy & who has legal custody?

if the father in Lithuania has legal custody will he agree for the boy to move to the US?

if he will - then I don't see why we are going round in circles - he can just go to the US to live with his mother & start school the next day if he wants to

if he won't then the boy can't go

if the mother has legal custody then - again - he can just go to the US to live with his mother & start school the next day if he wants to


----------



## nickfa (Sep 7, 2012)

i was thinking ,is there are time limit to aply forms to school ?
because somewhere can be to much kids in that school ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nickfa said:


> i was thinking ,is there are time limit to aply forms to school ?
> because somewhere can be to much kids in that school ?


Why do you not go to the school you live nearby and ask there?


----------

